# alpha kanal exportieren



## brave cookie (22. März 2004)

Hallöchen!
Ich habe gerade ein wenig hier in diesem Forum gelesen und unter anderem
war da die Rede von einen Alphakanal aus PS in FH exportieren.
Wie macht man denn so was? 

Danke schön, schon mal!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. März 2004)

Hallo,
also du erzeugst in Photoshop oder einem anderen EBV-Programm eine Tiff-Datei oder ein anderes Format welches Alphakanäle unterstützt, importierst es In FH und wählst im Reiter Objekt Alphakanal anzeigen aus und voila du hast eine Transparente Datei!
Vorsicht mit Tiff´s, Alphakanal und Ausbelichten das kann böße Probleme geben!  

Wenn dus nicht so ganz verstanden hast melde dich einfach nochmal dann mach ichs dir noch mal verständlicher


----------



## brave cookie (22. März 2004)

Muss ich mich wohl noch mal melden:-( 
Ok.... wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hab also mein Bildchen z.B. in Photoshop als tif gespeichert. Danach öffne ich in FH ein neues Dokument und importiere mein Bild.
Aaber ab da komm ich leider nicht weiter. 
Wo kann ich mir die Alphakanäle anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. März 2004)

Also wie du in Photoshop einen Alphakanal erzeugst weist du, oder?
Drücke in FH mal Strg+F3 dann siehst du welches Menü ich meine, ich habs auch mal angehängt dort habe ich auch markiert wie man den Alphakanal ein und aus schaltet.


----------



## brave cookie (22. März 2004)

Oh ja! Alles klar! Jetzt hab ichs!

Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Hilfe!
Denn kann ich jetzt mal loslegen!


----------

